# Happy Birthday IshWitch



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wishing you warm happy birthday greetings from the cold north.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horrorday and many more to come


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday IshWitch!!!!!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

happy birthday....may it be a special day for you.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday IshWitch!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

today is your birthday--happy Birthday 2 U


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you hoo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy anniversary of the day you were born! Belated!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated B-day dear!!!!! :> Sorry I missed it, Hope you had a vonderful day!!!!!! (times a gazillion!!!!) :>


----------

